# Reconstitute HGH Fragment 176-191



## aja44 (Jun 1, 2012)

I was able to get my hands on a 5mg/2ml vial of HGH Frag and wanted some help in reconstituting it and dose.  From everything I read, it should be reconstituted with BAC water and taken before bed with little to no carbs within 3 hours of pinning.  I plan to get more, looking at PP as an option and see that they have some great feedback.  But those vials are 2mg.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

Most places are 2mg vials.. that's what Labpe carries also.  For 5mg vials, I use 2.5 ml of BAC water.  It gives you 100mcg's per 5 iu's.  There may be amounts better to make dosing easier depending on what dose you plan to run.


----------



## aja44 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Most places are 2mg vials.. that's what Labpe carries also.  For 5mg vials, I use 2.5 ml of BAC water.  It gives you 100mcg's per 5 iu's.  There may be amounts better to make dosing easier depending on what dose you plan to run.



Hey Pittsburgh63, thanks for the response.  From what I read during my research, 250mcg is what most are recommending ED, but I can run it at 200mcg. Do you agree with that dosage?  I'm currently running Prop/NPP cycle, in my 6th week of a 12 week run if that matters with this peptide.

Thanks,


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 3, 2012)

I would bump that dose up to at least 300mcgs.  500mcgs is what I would run it at.. and I would dose it early AM and Prior to bed.


----------

